

No evidence of NSA's 'direct access' to tech companies - declan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57588337-38/no-evidence-of-nsas-direct-access-to-tech-companies/

======
jjguy
+1 for a well-grounded response, declan. I'm ashamed this didn't make it to
HN's front page.

------
jb17
I just wanted to submit this: it's the best informed article I've seen so far.

~~~
declan
Thanks! Alas, only a few people thought so!

